# Dog shaming



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh my. That's cute. Though I do wonder what they would write if they did some Human-shaming, haha.

"Mama bought a box of cakes and was going to eat them all by herself. So I reminded her that she should share with me!"


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha, yes I'm telling myself that she was doing me a favour by stopping me getting fat! X 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

